# Need Help!! Sub Recommendations!



## Snoopy12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Im a poor man trying to build a system! Right now all I have are a pair of Cerwin Vega DX 5 and an onkyo TX-NR636. I mainly use the system for PS4 gaming and bluray movies. I have no idea what to look for and I have a very small budget (under $200). I got the CVs at a pawn shop for $150 so I am open to that idea, I just don't know what to look for, any recommendations would be appreciated!!:help:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

There aren't too many choices for powered subwoofers in that price range - it's simply not worth it to most manufacturers because there's almost zero profit to be had. About the only one I know of is the Dayton Audio SUB-1200.

Used may be an option as well, but if you aren't very familiar with subs in general that might not be the best way to proceed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The challenge with a sub is that to reach frequencies low enough to be felt you need a sub that is designed properly and has enough output to move air. Subs down in the price range where you are looking at simply don't have that kind of output. You need to look at subs starting at about $500 befor you get in that range where it becomes a true subwoofer.
The only sub that I can recommend that gets even close is the HSU Stf2
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-2.html
It sells for $329


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Snoopy12 said:


> Im a poor man trying to build a system! Right now all I have are a pair of Cerwin Vega DX 5 and an onkyo TX-NR636. I mainly use the system for PS4 gaming and bluray movies. I have no idea what to look for and I have a very small budget (under $200). I got the CVs at a pawn shop for $150 so I am open to that idea, I just don't know what to look for, any recommendations would be appreciated!!:help:


I just finished learning about subwoofers and shopping in various price ranges. You can get a passable sub for about what you're looking to pay, but as mentioned you won't get very low AND powerful bass. Your CVs may sound better if your AVR can use bass management to send the lower bass to a sub even with a cheaper sub, but the better the sub, the more "burden" of bass management it can take. (Not sure what Bass Management is? Search here or on Audioholics.com.) 

This is my short list of what I found a lot of recommendations for:

< $200 range
BIC F12 (and some BIC equivalent)
Dayton Audio SUV-1200 (Jman's suggestion)

< $300 range
NXG NX-BAS-500 (highly rated, worth more than its $ price)(read Jman's review here ... he's very convincing about it)
Hsu STF-2

$500 range
SVS SB-1000 or PB-1000
Hsu VTF-1

.. and beyond. 

I was very near to buying the NXG based on reviews, but finally ponied up more bucks and got a Hsu VTF-2 ... probably the only sub I'll need for 10-20 years. In your situation, the BICs would suffice (NXG has a PROSUB125 that I know nothing about), but I'd spend a wee bit more for the NXG (less than $300 with free shipping from some Amazon sellers).


----------



## Snoopy12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you so much, really helpful info!!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

*SBE-118 subwoofers are now priced at $300 each plus shipping. Each one of these woofers can deliver 102 dB at 20 Hz, 2 meters outdoors. The best part, one does not need a 5000 watt amp to get this performance. In fact, a $400 Dayton SA-1000 will drive duals of these SBE-118's, but the REAL deal will be what you see next:

*MQ-600 amps are now ALSO priced at $300 each plus shipping. They deliver a conservatively rated 600 watts x 2 channels into 8 ohms, 900 watts x 2 channels into 4 ohms and 2000 watts bridged mono into 4 ohms.

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ase-speakers-subwoofers-11.html#ixzz3ZwQz9uhr


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would look for a used sub...you can get more sub for your money that way.:T


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

engtaz said:


> *SBE-118 subwoofers are now priced at $300 each plus shipping. Each one of these woofers can deliver 102 dB at 20 Hz, 2 meters outdoors. The best part, one does not need a 5000 watt amp to get this performance. In fact, a $400 Dayton SA-1000 will drive duals of these SBE-118's, but the REAL deal will be what you see next:
> 
> *MQ-600 amps are now ALSO priced at $300 each plus shipping. They deliver a conservatively rated 600 watts x 2 channels into 8 ohms, 900 watts x 2 channels into 4 ohms and 2000 watts bridged mono into 4 ohms.
> 
> Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ase-speakers-subwoofers-11.html#ixzz3ZwQz9uhr


----------



## Snoopy12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Newb question but how do I know if I need an amp to drive my subs?


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Snoopy12 said:


> Newb question but how do I know if I need an amp to drive my subs?



*You don't. * The subs I mentioned are self-powered, your TX-NR636 has a line level PRE OUT for powered subs. That's why I  at the previous suggestion that you spend 3x your budget on another amp and sub.

Your Onkyo looks quite capable of what you're using it for, and beyond.



ellisr63 said:


> I would look for a used sub...you can get more sub for your money that way.:T



The risk with shopping used, is that the OP has a very limited budget, and may not get a much better sub for < $200 used, and runs the risk of getting something that's been abused or otherwise damaged. Experienced HTers can probably evaluate a used sub easily, for us novices it's a bit more risky.


----------

